# Summer Storage position



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

make sure it's dry, put it in the sleeve but leave the zipper open, store it in a dry area


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think the closet would affect humidity rates much, however you could get a few packs of silica gel and throw those in the sleeve with it if you're really worried.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

How does humidity affect a snowboard ?


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

ju87 said:


> How does humidity affect a snowboard ?


It can cause cracks in the wood core or in basically any part of the board when you take it back to the snow. Think of it like a musical instrument... you wouldn't want a violin to be exposed to humidity and heat, and then a week later be in the driest, coldest place possible. it will most likely crack because of expanding and/or contracting the wood.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hodgepodge said:


> It can cause cracks in the wood core or in basically any part of the board when you take it back to the snow. Think of it like a musical instrument... you wouldn't want a violin to be exposed to humidity and heat, and then a week later be in the driest, coldest place possible. it will most likely crack because of expanding and/or contracting the wood.


I see... I guess I'm in trouble since I live in sub-tropics. thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

ju87 said:


> How does humidity affect a snowboard ?


The most noticeable thing will be edge rust and they can get quite nasty and pitted in the summer humidity.

Rub the edges all over with wax to seal them up. A candle, chap stick or tuning wax works fine, just keep the air away from the metal. Comes off on the first run next season.

Just curious why someone recommended leaving the plastic storage bag open? Wouldn't that let excessive humidity in?


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Bones said:


> The most noticeable thing will be edge rust and they can get quite nasty and pitted in the summer humidity.
> 
> Rub the edges all over with wax to seal them up. A candle, chap stick or tuning wax works fine, just keep the air away from the metal. Comes off on the first run next season.
> 
> Just curious why someone recommended leaving the plastic storage bag open? Wouldn't that let excessive humidity in?


It will let it breathe so the moisture trapped inside doesn't condense and turn to standing water.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

mine sits in the basement on a shelf and the boys are hung on their walls in their bedrooms.
Fresh wax and wax rubbed onto the edges.

Stored....


----------



## jwinger (Feb 9, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the help!!

Just to clarify, is it going to mess up my camber or edges or anything if i leave it standing vertically on it's tail?


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

i think much like a vehicle, unless you're leaving it like that for YEARS it wont affect it much in the span of ~7months. that being said, I always leave mine on its side, on the ground so that it doesn't get knocked over or stepped on.


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm skeptical about the humidity concern. Maybe that's my newbness coming out, I dunno'. Others have been around boards for five, ten, twenty times longer than I have, but I have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express before. :cheeky4:

I agree that it's bad juju when a wood-cored laminate absorbs moisture. It swells, you get delamination, etc. I understand the musical instrument analogy to an extent too, but a violin or guitar has bare wood or wood that has minimal sealing by stain or varnish. But isn't a snowboard's wood core effectively sealed, saturated with resin, sandwiched in fiberglass, base material and the like? In my opinion, the closer analogy of a board's construction is the laminate of a boat. Boats are surrounded by water, in direct contact with water, in humid conditions, and temps that might range from below freezing to over 100* F and if the wood core is properly sealed, it will last a 25, 30 years or longer with no ill effects. Boards are used in/on frozen water that melts. The last sessions of a season might be a slushy, damp affair that exposes the board to much more direct contact with water than the humidity in the air of a house, no matter the season.

Not trying to be argumentative, but I just don't buy it. The plastic sleeves aren't airtight: they're zippered, which is permeable. But I'll stay tuned and if someone can present a more scientific, fact-based explanation, I'd sincerely like to hear it and learn.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dang,good thing I live in San Diego. Moderate weather all year long!

Of course we get no good snow unless we drive hours ...


----------



## TheCity (Jan 24, 2011)

is it bad to keep your bindings on your snowboard for storage? thanks


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I leave my bindings attached but with the screws loosened.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

TheCity said:


> is it bad to keep your bindings on your snowboard for storage? thanks


If you have base suck from tight bindings (a slight concave area or little dimples where the screws are), then leaving your bindings tightly attached will make it more permanent. Not the end of the world as it will probably reappear next season as soon as you tighten up your bindings, but if you're standing there with a screw driver anyway, loosening them isn't a bad idea. 

As for storage position, there's bad, good and optimal. Bad is flat with stuff/weight piled on top, good is pretty much any position as long as it isn't weighed down by anything and optimal is the source of many hair-splitting arguments.


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

TheCity said:


> is it bad to keep your bindings on your snowboard for storage? thanks


its not a bad idea to take em off but at least un-screw them a bit


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to hijack this thread.

I got a new snowboard, should I leave it with the factory waxed while stored or should I put another layer of my own wax?


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

KahWhyC said:


> I'm going to hijack this thread.
> 
> I got a new snowboard, should I leave it with the factory waxed while stored or should I put another layer of my own wax?


leave the factory wax on it, that'll do the trick for storing it. Just remember to re-wax it yourself before riding next year. Just out of curiosity, what did you get?


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Hodgepodge said:


> leave the factory wax on it, that'll do the trick for storing it. Just remember to re-wax it yourself before riding next year. Just out of curiosity, what did you get?


The 2011 K2 WWW.

It's difficult to find a good snowboard for my size that isn't for youth LOL


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

HuskyFlip said:


> I'm skeptical about the humidity concern. Maybe that's my newbness coming out, I dunno'. Others have been around boards for five, ten, twenty times longer than I have, but I have stayed at a Holiday Inn Express before. :cheeky4:
> 
> I agree that it's bad juju when a wood-cored laminate absorbs moisture. It swells, you get delamination, etc. I understand the musical instrument analogy to an extent too, but a violin or guitar has bare wood or wood that has minimal sealing by stain or varnish. But isn't a snowboard's wood core effectively sealed, saturated with resin, sandwiched in fiberglass, base material and the like? In my opinion, the closer analogy of a board's construction is the laminate of a boat. Boats are surrounded by water, in direct contact with water, in humid conditions, and temps that might range from below freezing to over 100* F and if the wood core is properly sealed, it will last a 25, 30 years or longer with no ill effects. Boards are used in/on frozen water that melts. The last sessions of a season might be a slushy, damp affair that exposes the board to much more direct contact with water than the humidity in the air of a house, no matter the season.
> 
> Not trying to be argumentative, but I just don't buy it. The plastic sleeves aren't airtight: they're zippered, which is permeable. But I'll stay tuned and if someone can present a more scientific, fact-based explanation, I'd sincerely like to hear it and learn.


Hear! Hear!!

There may be a point with the expansion/contraction issue, especially with the top sheet, but with all the accumulated manufacturing knowledge, most of the time it'll come down to a manufacturing defect, agree? Also, unless the board is so badly damaged that the wood core is exposed, I can't see how moisture can get to it.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

davidj said:


> Hear! Hear!!
> 
> There may be a point with the expansion/contraction issue, especially with the top sheet, but with all the accumulated manufacturing knowledge, most of the time it'll come down to a manufacturing defect, agree? Also, unless the board is so badly damaged that the wood core is exposed, I can't see how moisture can get to it.


I find the humidity is worse on the edges.Never really worried much about delamination.And I have had some pretty crappy boards.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Yes, I agree.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Sudden_Death said:


> I find the humidity is worse on the edges.Never really worried much about delamination.


Same here. I'd be more concerned about delamination happening in all the transitions from snow to warm car to warm house and back to snow than with summer storage (assuming you're not storing it in a wet sauna). Obviously, controlled humidity would be optimal for storage but if that's not feasible, I'd just protect the edges.


----------

